# We Salute You



## Kraiguar (Jan 22, 2008)

_786_

_In celebration of the birthday of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. To the legends, pioneers and hero's of the community on behalf of the Original Warrior Association we salute you and your positive contribution to the arts and life. ~ Peace, Love and God's Blessing ~_


----------

